# Sig Sauer P250 Problem



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Has anyone out there have problems with the accuracy of a Sig P250 9mm? Mine seem to shoot really low from point of aim.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

How low, and at what distance?

And, front sight covering bullseye or six o 'clock hold?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Before you get all worried and stuff, have someone else shoot it and see how they do with it.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

SteamboatWillie said:


> How low, and at what distance?
> 
> And, front sight covering bullseye or six o 'clock hold?


about 5 inches low at 10 yards and the sights are covering the bulls.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

shaolin said:


> about 5 inches low at 10 yards and the sights are covering the bulls.


Next step would be to shoot with a bench rest, or as paratrooper suggested ask someone else to shoot it and compare results. Most of the time it is somehow shooter induced. Once you see the results off a bench, or another shooter's target you can determine how to correct the issue.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

shaolin said:


> Has anyone out there have problems with the accuracy of a Sig P250 9mm? Mine seem to shoot really low from point of aim.


Sounds like you might be anticipating recoil. Like others have stated, get someone else to shoot it, or bench it.


----------

